# What is your clothing preference for a gaining woman



## BBWBecky (Dec 5, 2012)

I have been gaining and have found that plus size maternity clothing works best when I'm gaining.
The stretchy material leave more room for your belly when eating more during the day.
Regular jeans with zipper and button just press into your belly and leave red marks..
The maternity jeans leave your belly nice and round and room to push forward from eating alot.
I prefer them...i have also started to wear maternity shirts they leave more belly more and make ur belly look bigger


----------



## Bedazzled (Dec 5, 2012)

I like feeling my clothes getting too tight. I haven't ever been one to try maternity clothing but I imagine they'd be comfy enough.


----------



## BigFA (Dec 5, 2012)

I second that. While I can understand the desire to be comfortable, for us FA's though there is nothing hotter than seeing a gaining woman in clothes that are too tight. Buttons stretched to the limit. And a beautiful fat belly overflowing the fronts and sides of a tight pair of jeans is pure heaven.:wubu:


----------



## bobsjers (Dec 5, 2012)

BigFA said:


> I second that. While I can understand the desire to be comfortable, for us FA's though there is nothing hotter than seeing a gaining woman in clothes that are too tight. Buttons stretched to the limit. And a beautiful fat belly overflowing the fronts and sides of a tight pair of jeans is pure heaven.:wubu:



I think all FA's are different too. I love maternity clothes on BBWs. I also love stretchy clothes and tent dresses too. Tight clothes are OK too, but I like it when a woman leaves room to gain.


----------



## op user (Dec 7, 2012)

I will agree with BigFA. Also I like her to use my clothes and hopefully they will be just too small. 

op user


----------



## Nytefist7 (Jan 10, 2013)

I go for the tight clothes myself. Although, it can depend on the body type.


----------



## joey86 (Jan 10, 2013)

or me as a feeder I like both tight and baggy...

Baggy
I find it sexy that my growing girl wants to outgrow them and move up to the next size .

Tight
Get to see all those rolls and curves... a possibly see some gaining damages...


----------



## bullsman812000 (Jan 12, 2013)

I think loose, baggy, stretchy clothing is best the feedee will gain more weight cause she comfortable so she will eat more


----------



## Jah (Jan 17, 2013)

I always thought that FAs wouldn't like my baggy clothing. I guess I was wrong.


----------



## vampirekitten (Jan 18, 2013)

I also enjoy the feelings of clothes getting too tight.. or whenever I put on a shirt or pair of pants and realize it is super tight! that is such a great feeling.. I do also enjoy the loose pants and shirts too especially when I hit up a buffet. it gives me plenty of room to expand :wubu:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 18, 2013)

vampirekitten said:


> I also enjoy the feelings of clothes getting too tight.. or whenever I put on a shirt or pair of pants and realize it is super tight! that is such a great feeling.. I do also enjoy the loose pants and shirts too especially when I hit up a buffet. it gives me plenty of room to expand :wubu:



I would love to see that happen! :wubu: :smitten: :kiss2:


----------



## Russell Williams (Jan 22, 2013)

I can understand that for a fat person that mumu is probably the most comfortable. (In fact when I first tore my ligament and had a brace on my leg over which I could not get pants I wore my wife's dresses to medical appointments)

however, my personal preference is when my wife is wearing light-colored slacks and a tight sweater or blouse. That is also my personal preference for other women.


----------



## Webmaster (Feb 5, 2013)

Not mumus? I've always found them very sexy, and they come in all those wonderful colors and designs.


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 6, 2013)

I had a friend recently send me a shirt dress. It's too big right now but I still gotta lotta cheesecakes to get through lol. So for now, I just wear a belt with it. And it's cute and comfy.

It's just a plain navy blue color but I am gonna dress it up with some red accessories and such. At least give it a lil more style lol..but it totally serves the purpose


----------



## CarlaSixx (Feb 7, 2013)

I think if I was actively gaining weight, I'd be all about things with room and drawstrings. Lol. 

Like, if there was a size I'd be getting up to, I'd get that size, or a size or two above my own, and make sure the item has a drawstring. Things that are already well fitted don't seem like such a good idea. Plus, it seems like it would be harder to track the progress compared to something that's loose and in time gets fitted or even outgrown.


----------



## Stuffingkit (Feb 12, 2013)

Definitely stretchy clothes. I love wearing sweat pants to a buffet, and when I am actively gaining I try to avoid restricting clothing. I also find myself wearing more "femme" clothing. For example when I was only 178lbs I was a total tomboy, and as I have gained I feel more feminine and that comes across in my looks. I love leggings with a cute n' comfy dress!


----------



## sarahe543 (Mar 13, 2013)

Because my BHM boyfriend turns me on so much I can't help but wonder what it would be like to gain too. I've thought as far as getting jeans 3 sizes up and growing into them, but I'm not sure...


----------



## mrj_spratt (Mar 27, 2013)

Overalls.... weather short-alls or not. Gimme something like that it just drives me wild. I saw Large-n-Lovely in a khaki pair a long time ago.... woot!


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 31, 2013)

mrj_spratt said:


> Overalls.... weather short-alls or not. Gimme something like that it just drives me wild. I saw Large-n-Lovely in a khaki pair a long time ago.... woot!



LOL I remember those...I don't think I have them anymore though lol. 


I enjoy wearing cute dresses when I'm out and about but at home, I prefer half nekkid lol


----------



## GainingGloria (Apr 27, 2013)

Ideally for myself I love to wear really right pants that my fat flows over or buttoned shirts that look ready to pop. But sometimes I like to wear semi loose clothing that hints at the growing belly underneath - plus they're sort of necessary when you go out to eat. Sometimes a nice pair or sweats with your bulge hanging over and tee that won't come down over your belly looks cute too. My recommendation - try a few different types of clothing and see what you feel good in. That's part of the fun of gaining


----------



## loni_puffs (Apr 30, 2013)

my preference is for anything tight - ive been enjoying wearing yoga pants lately, they feel sooooo comfy! gotta have a tight sweater or top to go with them.


----------



## EatMoreFatGirl (May 4, 2013)

BigFA said:


> I second that. While I can understand the desire to be comfortable, for us FA's though there is nothing hotter than seeing a gaining woman in clothes that are too tight. Buttons stretched to the limit. And a beautiful fat belly overflowing the fronts and sides of a tight pair of jeans is pure heaven.:wubu:



When I'm being a glutton, I LOVE wearing clothes that are too small/too tight!:eat2:


----------



## mrj_spratt (May 11, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> LOL I remember those...I don't think I have them anymore though lol.
> 
> 
> I enjoy wearing cute dresses when I'm out and about but at home, I prefer half nekkid lol



I remember those overalls too. I find sundresses and other roomy flowing dresses accentuate the fat female form. The way the striations of fabric tug, pull and wrinkle... They wink at the viewer whispering tales of late night snacks, naughty sweets and guilty feedings. That's the thing about big women. It really doesn't matter what they wear. That luscious form won't be denied the attention it deserves.


----------

